
The Dumb Idea Paradox: Why Great Ideas Often Start Out by Sounding Dumb - adrian_mrd
https://andrewchen.co/dumb-idea-paradox/
======
sajid
A lot of the best startups (Airbnb, Uber) started with what was actually a
dumb idea. But that dumb idea was in the neighbourhood of a very good idea,
and the founders were flexible enough and persistent enough to navigate the
startup from the former to the latter.

